# informative speech about apbt



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

im taking a public speaking class at school and we have to come up with 3 speeches by the end of the quarter. my first one is an informative type speech that i have to present to my class. which i havnt started and is due tomorow lol. the problem is i dont have a topic i want to do yet. but i was thinking:
apbt history
apbt and dog fighting
apbt attacks

any help on this? if you have a topic and think i should cover feel free to reply. thanks


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

there have been threads on these topics in the past that people have covered pretty well (since your in a time crunch) you might want to do a search and type in what you are looking for.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Some other ideas:
Myths/stereotypes
Discriminating and BSL

APBTs as the all around dog from:
family pet to agility, obedience, weight pull, therapy dog, SAR etc

Here Mary has done a great job putting together tons of info so you may get some super ideas from this site:
Breed Information Center

Other great resources:
Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : HomePage

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I did the same thing a couple of years ago. Here is the link to my post. A bunch of people responded.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/2314-working-my-speech.html


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

i added myths. yah i saw your speech right after i posted this one. i also want to do a power point with a number of pics


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well good luck. I hope you do well. I might sugest that on the next speech you start a little earlier....lol


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

to be honest i just started it today like right now and my class starts at 6pm. so ill need all the luck i can get lol im not to worried tho


----------

